# Russet Leather Vizslas in California



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

Russet Leather looks to be a very successful Vizsla breeder north of LA California. Their dogs seem to do very well in shows and competitions, but other than that there's not much information out there, especially considering the number of dogs they seem to have.

Does anyone have experience working with Russet Leather?

Thanks,

T.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Bev Wanjon is well respected in the V community. 
http://purinaproclub.com/Dog/Resour...745a2252/afc22557-a38d-4bdb-ae76-4f34f4bcc466


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Bev has been at it a long time and is well known. Her dogs are primarily conformation bred with a few Hunt test dogs here and there. If you are looking for a companion or show dog she is well known. If you are looking for more of a field bred dog there are other breeders that might be a better fit. It all depends on what you seek.
Ken


----------



## Mr. Wilson (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello, I am the owner of a Russet Leather Vizsla. I can only speak for my pup but at 2 years old, he is easily the most composed and relaxed V I have ever been around! Excellent temperament, healthy and smart, he is a great companion dog.


----------



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you know how much she sells her puppies for? And if she sends them home at 7 or 8 weeks?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Russet Leather Vizslas in California*



Vizslalover925 said:


> Do you know how much she sells her puppies for? And if she sends them home at 7 or 8 weeks?


Price should be your last concern. Find the right breeder with the right pup for you and let the magic happen. I'd easily pay 10x's the cost for my best friend


http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?topic=7416.0


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Russet Leather Vizslas in California*



dmak said:


> Vizslalover925 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how much she sells her puppies for? And if she sends them home at 7 or 8 weeks?
> ...


Agreed! The price will be fair. You have the breeder responding in this forum. Please consider the value of that.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, Mr. Wilson and Vizslalover925!! I noticed that this was the first post for both of you, so WELCOME to the forums!!  

Sorry to OP that I cannot help with info about California breeders.


----------



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

Vizslalover925 said:


> Do you know how much she sells her puppies for? And if she sends them home at 7 or 8 weeks?


The puppies come home at 8 weeks. Selling a puppy at less than 8 weeks old is against California law, and the law in most states. Here's a link to state puppy age laws: http://www.animallaw.info/articles/ovuspuppysaletable.htm


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree 8 weeks is the standard. And a good one. I spent many summers on my grandfathers farm, in retirement from a VMD career that was mostly cattle and farm animals. He retired to a 40 acre plot. Built a massive kennel and a pond stocked with bass and cat fish. I spent 6 summers there and whelped many pups. Even participated in C-sections (Boston terriers). The real learning came from his monthly rounds to kennels giving shots and health checks. YES I saw real puppy mills at a young age. I saw dogs treated like cattle. I did not know any better then. I learned a lot about breeding dogs, some good some bad. One thing my grandpa always said was he never would give up a dog till it was 10 weeks old! He said he couldn't guarantee a less then 10 week dog in good concisions. My 2 cents! Great dogs are made not born.


----------



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

I did go ahead and get our new puppy from Russet Leather, and couldn't' be happier with our new family member. Personality and temperament were my first priority, and Terra is extremely intelligent, friendly, playful, and eager to please. We couldn't be happier. 

Here's Terra half way through an off leash walk, covered in river muck, wondering why humans are so slow......


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Congratulations on your new addition! She is adorable; mud and all.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Girl looks awesome and very happy

Great looking Girl You did great 

I know nothing about these folks but I am sure Warren will

I will ask him

dmak ease off on the pricing and such 

yours is a mix breed mut 

no hate we love all mates

but whats that have do do with finer diner pointers and pure blood with pedigrees wider then my back?

and protecting the dna?


----------

